# [SND] Alsa si /dev/dsp no

## koma

Ciao ragazzi  :Smile: 

Come va?

E' tanto che non ci si legge oggi ho finito ufficialmente di formattare la mia gentoo machine.

 :Smile: 

Ho questo problemino... 

Se uso alsa come device di output (/dev/snd/c0QUALCOSA) l'audio funziona da dio... c'è un problema basilare... il 90% delle applicazione usa /dev/dsp in modo generico e se faccio per esempio:

```
koma@DevianLife ~ $ mpg123 /Download/emule/Soundtrack\ -\ Madagascar\ -\ I\ Like\ To\ Move\ It.mp3

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-r9 (2000/Oct/27). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Can't open /dev/dsp!

koma@DevianLife ~ $

```

 :Smile: 

L'user è nel gruppo audio 

```
koma@DevianLife ~ $ ls -la /dev/dsp*

crwxrwxrwx  1 root audio    14,  3 Oct 19 18:13 /dev/dsp

crwxrwxrwx  1 root audio    14, 19 Oct 19 18:13 /dev/dsp1

crwxrwxrwx  1 root audio    14, 35 Oct 19 18:13 /dev/dsp2

crwxrwxrwx  1 root audio    14, 51 Oct 19 18:13 /dev/dsp3

```

Non so non capisco ...

Nel kernel ho selezionato solo alsa come  driver OSS non l'ho manco calcolato.

Fatemi sapè  :Wink: 

ah dimenticavo questo è il modules.conf

```
DevianLife ~ # cat /etc/modules.conf

### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update.

#

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off            # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off            # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off            # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off            # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off            # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off            # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off            # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off           # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off           # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3       loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10  loop_gen

alias cipher-2          des

alias cipher-3          fish2

alias cipher-4          blowfish

alias cipher-6          idea

alias cipher-7          serp6f

alias cipher-8          mars6

alias cipher-11         rc62

alias cipher-15         dfc2

alias cipher-16         rijndael

alias cipher-17         rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

# Old nvidia support ...

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10rc3 ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

# modules.d configuration file for IPW2200

# For more information please read:

#    README.ipw2200

# Configurable module parameters

# ------------------------------

# disable:      manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on])

# associate:    auto associate when scanning (default on)

# auto_create:  auto create adhoc network (default on)

# led:  enable led control on some systems (default 0 off)

# debug:        debug output mask

# channel:      channel to limit associate to (default 0 [ANY])

# qos_enable:   enable all QoS functionalitis

# qos_burst_enable:     enable QoS burst mode

# qos_no_ack_mask:      mask Tx_Queue to no ack

# burst_duration_CCK:   set CCK burst value

# burst_duration_OFDM:  set OFDM burst value

# mode: network mode (0=BSS,1=IBSS,2=Monitor)

# hwcrypto:     enable hardware crypto (default on)

# cmdlog:       allocate a ring buffer for logging firmware commands

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

DevianLife ~ #

```

[/code]

----------

## PboY

se può esser d'aiuto ...

```

[~] ls /dev/dsp*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9 Dec 16 09:29 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp

[~] ls /dev/sound/dsp*

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 Dec 16 09:29 /dev/sound/dsp

```

ciao

----------

## koma

```
DevianLife ~ # ls /dev/sound/

ls: /dev/sound/: No such file or directory

DevianLife ~ #
```

----------

## koma

ho dimenticato l'emulazione OSS nel kernel se il problema è questo e credo di si sono un idiota

altrimenti poso la configurazione del kernel

----------

## thewally

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho dimenticato l'emulazione OSS nel kernel se il problema è questo e credo di si sono un idiota
> 
> altrimenti poso la configurazione del kernel

 

Non per darti dell'idiota   :Rolling Eyes:  : ma mi sa che il problema è proprio quello   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   ho dimenticato l'emulazione OSS nel kernel se il problema è questo e credo di si sono un idiota
> 
> altrimenti poso la configurazione del kernel 
> 
> Non per darti dell'idiota   : ma mi sa che il problema è proprio quello  

 

confermo, non per l'idiota

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche sulla mia Gentoo /dev/dsp non è più presente.

Devo per caso compilare 

```
Open Sound System  ---> 

     < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)
```

?????

Poi sotto quest'ultima voce ce ne sono tante altre.. non saprei quale compilare (built in??).

----------

## Luca89

Non mi pare, nella schermata di alsa c'è una voce per abilitare l'emulazione oss.

----------

## bender86

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi :)
> 
> Come va?
> 
> E' tanto che non ci si legge oggi ho finito ufficialmente di formattare la mia gentoo machine.
> ...

 

mpg123 non ha il supporto per alsa, prova mpg321. Quali altre applicazioni vogliono usare OSS, l'unica che ho trovato è flash? Hai abilistato la use alsa e disabilitato oss? Altrimenti i programmi vengono compilati per OSS.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Quali altre applicazioni vogliono usare OSS, l'unica che ho trovato è flash? Hai abilistato la use alsa e disabilitato oss? Altrimenti i programmi vengono compilati per OSS.

 

Uhm... forse per quello a me flash non lo usa proprio l'audio (non che mi sia mai importato); comunque io ci metto anche skype, ho dovuto abilitare l'emulazione OSS solo per lui. In generale credo che ormai solo alcuni binari usano esclusivamente OSS; tutti i programmi compilati dai sorgenti permettono di scegliere (almeno tutti quelli che ho provato io).

Ciao

----------

## danielinux

Io ho lo stesso problema, ma con alsa-driver.

Nella guida dice di installare alsa-driver e non accenna ad alsa-oss come la guida vechia faceva.

Bisogna emergerlo x avere la compatibilità oss?

----------

## grick

Confermo. mpg123 et similia (intendo non alsa-compatibili) hanno bisogno di essere lanciati tramite aoss, anche se avete l'emulazione OSS abilitata nel kernel (questa fornisce semplicemente i vecchi device /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* etc...)

In soldoni:

```

# emerge media-libs/alsa-oss

# aoss mpg123 FinalmenteSiSente.mp3

```

Credo che il problema e' che i programmi non aggiornati ad alsa cercano di accedere ai device direttamente mentre dovrebbero rispettare il layer di dmixer per il mixaggio software del suono.

----------

## Onip

a questo proposito consiglio di sostituire mpg123 con mpg321, che supporta pienamente Alsa

Byez

----------

## danielinux

guida ALSA di m***a!!

Nel passo di emerge alsa-driver non si dice di abilitare la flag oss... per la guida è implicito avere oss abiliato ... ma è implicito una cippa!

Ho perso 2 ore x questa str*****a!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e perche' invece di inveire contro una guida non la aggiorni o non segnali le eventuali modifiche da fare?

----------

## Onip

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> e perche' invece di inveire contro una guida non la aggiorni o non segnali le eventuali modifiche da fare?

 

Pienamente daccordo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> e perche' invece di inveire contro una guida non la aggiorni o non segnali le eventuali modifiche da fare?

 

anche io d'accordo

oltretutto... non voglio nemmeno perdere tempo leggendo il thread, perché ho già visto che è il solito problema: la gente fa le battagli econtro i mulini a vento perché non si degna di leggere la documentazione.

comunque sia, sono rari i casi in cui è necessario installare gli alsa driver. perché non usare quelli del kernel?

basterebbe leggere la documentazione del kernel, invece che lamentarsi sempre, e si troverebbero tutte le spiegazioni di questo mondo: alsa nel kernel con emulazione OSS, che non è subsystem OSS. fine sei problemi

tutto risolto leggendo la documentazione

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Per' io uan cosa non l'ho capita: dopo aver compilato (nel kernel o emergendoli) gli alsa-driver con supporto a oss e' necessaria anche la use flag oss nei programmi tipo mplayer et similia?oppure mi basta avere l'emulazione oss in alsa ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

se compili con la flag OSS attivi il supporto OSS

fatto questo è necessario che nel sistema ci sia qualcosa in grado di gestire questo. che si tratti di OSS vero o della OSS-emulation di ALSA non cambia nulla

----------

## danielinux

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   e perche' invece di inveire contro una guida non la aggiorni o non segnali le eventuali modifiche da fare? 
> 
> anche io d'accordo
> 
> oltretutto... non voglio nemmeno perdere tempo leggendo il thread, perché ho già visto che è il solito problema: la gente fa le battagli econtro i mulini a vento perché non si degna di leggere la documentazione.
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda la guida, provvederò a fare l'opportuna segnalzione... il mio non era una lamentela.. era + uno sfogo, dato che avevo la necesità di consegnare la macchina che stavo installando in breve tempo.

Non stavo facendo nessuna battaglia contro nessun mulino a vento, e se avessi voluto far fungere la scheda compilando dal kernel avevo già risolto, ma ... la cronaca è questa:

- PC nuovo da consegnare

- Richiesta dal proprietario del pc di avere i moduli alsa NON compilati nel kernel.

- Leggo la guida alsa, compilo alsa-driver dove non si dice di usare USE="oss" ed sul sys non c'era la USE OSS

- Dopo l'installazione non c'è il dev dsp , il quale viene usato per provare la scheda riproducendo un suono random

- Perdo tempo pensando che sia un problema del modulo, ricompilo il kernel con il supporto alsa e tutto funge.

- Allora mi chiedo cosa c'era che non andava quando ho installato alsa-driver.. ed ecco che scopro la use OSS

Prima di scrivere nel forum cerco e ricerco problematiche simili a quelle da me riscontrate anche quando ho fretta per non cercare di fare domande inutili.

Mi scuso con i moderatori (soprattutto ai debianisti, xchè credo che qui ce ne sia qualcuno   :Embarassed:  ) se la mia domanda ha creato tanto turbamento, ma ritirerò subito le mie scuse se a qualcuno serviranno queste 3 parole in più a questa discussione già aperta tempo fa.

Grazie

----------

